# Furminator - Any Bad Experiences?



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I was in the local pet shop this afternoon and there was a very pushy saleswoman who was trying to sell me a furminator. The sales pitch she gave me sounded too good to be true, so, before I part with a large sum of money for a dog comb, was the hype all true or has anybody had a bad experience?

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I have one and to be honest I rarely use it. I find my $14 undercoat rake works just as well and doesn't damage the coat. The furminator can pull out good coat and damage the guard hairs so when I do use it I am very careful and really only use it on Darby to get the fuzz out (he has a fine fuzz on his legs and shoulders) I do not use it on Kirby at all.

The undercoat rake I use once a week, lightly, to get the dead coat out and prevent matts. I recommend a pin brush and a course and fine tooth comb, I use those the most. Save your money.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm currently using a regular comb and brush but this weekend tried out my Mum's rake which seemed to work great. It was one of these I was after and just asked where in the shop they were when I got this 20 minute sales pitch about the furminator. Think I'll just go get myself a double-coated rake for a third the price!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I have friend who bought the furminator and it worked wonders on her aussie cattle dog but not as well on her border collie. So it might be good for shorter coated dogs, but I wouldn't use one on Ranger. He gets brushed with a pin brush and a rake every day to keep his shedding down and his coat looking good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have one-I've only used it a few times, wasn't that impressed with it. I prefer the Undercoat Rake too.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I did get a Furminator, but ordered on line for 1/2 the cost.
I do use it on Sierra about 3 times a year.
Karen


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

We had the groomer at Petsmart upsell us into their Furminator treatment...it ruined Maggie's coat and stripped away so much of her healthy coat that she looked like a dark Yellow Lab.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I've heard more often that it does damage the coat and make a mess of things, so I haven't ever bothered. Elbow grease and a greyhound comb do a good enough job.

Lana


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had good and bad experiences with it...

When I used it on my senior, I thought I was using a light hand, but apparently not, she ended up with a razor-like burn.

I do use it on my young guy when he's blowing coat. I does a great job of getting that dead hair out. For normal, weekly brushings, I use a regular rake brush.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I left a bald spot on my cat with the Furminator, and I wasn't even going over that spot that much more than the rest of her.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I love my Furminator. I brush Radley about once a week with it and he loves it. I mainly just try to work on his undercoat. I think what a lot of people do is think they brush until they stop pulling hair free, but that's not how it works. You'll get to a point where it gets a little tough to pull it through the fur and that's when you should stop.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a new model of the FURminator out now so the old model is WAY cheap on Amazon. Don't buy in the store if you decide to buy it...

Amazon.com: FURminator Medium Yellow Deshedding Tool with 2-2/3-Inch Edge: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have one and used it on my previous Golden who has a rather smooth coat. I just used it once in a while. But I too got it from Amazon for next to nothing.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a cheaper imitation of the furminator. If you use it carefully, it really does help when they are shedding like mad. I haven't used it all summer though. I will reserve it for use when the shedding gets out of control.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

We totally bought into the hype as well...and I used it a few times, but never liked it. I found that it almost created static electricity when going over the coat - and i was afraid it would burn the dogs. Also, it is very sharp and I worried that i would damage their coats. It is one of the many things I have bought and never used!

Like others, I use a pin brush and a fine tooth comb and it works wonders.

I'd recommend giving it a pass.

Kim


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

We love ours. The Furminator is the only brush that Joy really enjoys - she'll see it coming and lie down and relax! The undercoat rake makes her hyper and playful (What?!?!?!?) and she HATES, HATES, HATES any other kind of brush. Did I mention she hates them? Anyway, we use a really light hand and have never had problems. I love brushing her ears with it - she tilts her head waaaaaay back and grins!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It ruined the coat of a dog I know well... the coat eventually grew back...but it looked awful for quite a while..


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Furminators can be bad for the coat. It will strip their top coat. I would just get a good rake that goes for the undercoat. I use the one pictured below. If you really want a healthy way to control shedding then purchase a groomers blow dryer. Brush, rake and high power blow out and shedding will be under control. 


 


*Oster Pet Grooming Undercoat Rakes*

Oster Pet Grooming Rakes remove dead hair and undercoat quickly and easily, while leaving the coat looking smooth and healthy.
*AS LOW AS*
$19.79

Add To Cart






























These professional quality pet grooming rakes from Oster create a hand-stripped finish in minutes. Rakes remove dead hair and undercoat quickly and easily while leaving coat looking smooth and healthy. Great for thinning and finishing. Ideal for breeds with thick undercoats. Constructed of aluminum with solid stainless steel blades, these rakes are durable, rust-resistant, and easy to clean. Blades have rounded ends for safety and to help prevent skin irritation. All styles are blister-packed for easy retail display. Pet Grooming Rakes are available in the types listed below.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

I do use it on Ginger about 1 times a month and it work good

Federico


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This tool removes undercoat. A Golden Retriever is a _double-coated _breed. The undercoat is _supposed _to be there. Removing _dead_ (shedding)coat can be done with a good brush or comb. The Furminator cannot distinguish between dead undercoat and "live" undercoat, and takes it all. And, enthusiastic use of this tool can damage the skin, as well.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

It works great on my cats when they are blowing their coats. We use it with a really light hand. Never use it on either golden. I have a rake for Jazz with the longer coat and a comb for Darby"s shorter puppy fur.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Ive never used the Furminator because Ive heard too many bad things about damaging coats not to mention the 'burns' and bald spots from it. 

I get the cheapie brushes from CT, I used a regular one on Max and it does great getting all his loose fur off and makes him all pretty and shiney. I did get some kind of deshedding brush for the cats because my 2 short hairs shed worse than Max and my long hair cat combined. I dont really care for it so I just bought a pack of those little people combs and use them. The only thing the deshedding comb is really good for is when I notice a mat starting on my long haired cat it will take care of that but he doesnt really mat a lot only maybe twice a year Ill find a mat under his armpits.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't use the furminator on my goldens, but it works well on my lab/golden mix when she is blowing her coat. I only use it once or twice on her during shedding season.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I use one on my two but not that often i find the rakes are good i do use the rake most of the time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

For me the success of the furminator is dependent on the coat. I did not like it on my fluffy furball Maxine. The rake worked better, and she LOVED being raked. Teddi and my labs who have completely different style coats it works quite well on. You want to be sure you move around the dog as you brush or you could end up with bald patches.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for your replies. It's been interesting reading people's experiences. Definitely think I'm just going to stick with a regular rake though.

Pointgold - it was your comment about the dead and new growth undercoat, and the furminator removing both, that I think finally made my mind up not to bother buying one.

Thanks guys


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay what kind of rake do I need to buy for my big wooly coated Golden 
Please help!!!!!
Also what shampoo would be best??Is there one that actually helps with the shedding?
What do you guys use to trim the hair on the hair around the pads of thier feet???


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I will never use the furminator again. It took Izzy's entire undercoat out. Right now we aren't even using a rake, just the wire slicker brush.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I am currently having a private Dog Trainer come to the house for one on one training, training for me, psychology for Bayne. LOL 

I asked her about the furminator for Bayne and she was against it, a vet friend showed her what it does to the dogs coat, it totally ruins it and takes a long time to recover. I have this for the cats but only use it to get the mats out.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to think they were great, but now I thoroughly dislike them. I feel they rip apart the coat. I prefer a Mars Coat King for stripping out unwanted hair, but I generally do a weekly bath and blow out, and then just use a pin brush and slicker.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The furminator works great on my two labs, but I will not use it on Beamer.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Rileybear said:


> Okay what kind of rake do I need to buy for my big wooly coated Golden
> Please help!!!!!
> Also what shampoo would be best??Is there one that actually helps with the shedding?
> What do you guys use to trim the hair on the hair around the pads of thier feet???


I dont know as our products are different from yours but hes a really cute pup!!!! And a generously coated one thats going to need a lot of grooming...good luck! Lol! 

But I agree with the no to furmanator people, too many bad reports for me to try it, am happy with my slickers, rake, comb, pin brush and a bristle brush for a final glisten and shine


----------

